# Ludwigia Inclinata?



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Not sure how I even got this, but it is Ludwigia Inclinata right?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

AaronT said:


> Yup.


Thanks for the confirm!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like it to me as well


----------

